# Pressure washer woes, but ends up fine!



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

I bought a Devilbiss PW last year, and had it stored inside my heated shop. It did not freeze and was not exposed to any cold weather. So about 6 or so weeks ago I drag it out to do some pressure cleaning and about 10 minutes into use, it blew water out all over the place. There was a bolt that holds the pressure relieve valve and the water inlet housing to the pump body that broke. Its about 27mm in diam and 2 inches long , and is hollow and has a bunch of grooves for various O-ringfs etc machined on it. Its made out of brass. Hmmmmmm, so I call Devilbiss and the tech rep informs me that it would be covered by warranty, since it did not freeze during storage (took my word for it) and he also stated they had some that broke from stress. Pointed me to a authorized repair center. It took 5 days until I finally got this place to return a call. Damned answering machines. Why have them if you don't use them. They informed me I had to bring in the entire PW and have them replace this high tech hollow bolt. I refused to bring in the entire Pw, when all it would require is a single wrench to install the new bolt and I could do it. He refused to order the part on warranty, but I went and ordered a replacement bolt. ($39.45 duh!) He informs me it would take 2 to 5 days as it comes from Tennesee so it should be here pretty quick. 1 week, 2, 3, 4 and 5 weeks go by, still no bolt. I finally get him on the phone again earlier this week and he says they are slow for some reason,. Bull hockey. Slow is one thing but not shipping anything is another. I hang up. I call Devilbiss up, rasie a ruckus and they inform me that they will void my warranty if I place a wrench on any part other than what is required for initial assembly. I tell them of my problem with letting them fix it as it has taken over 6 weeks to get a part and I have not got it yet. Then they inform me that this feloow that ordered the part is no longer a repair station, and has not been for close to a year, but 6 weeks or so ago they tell me it was. They finally say they must have messed up, but they pulled him from serviceing their equipment on warranty as he was not much of a mechanic. I told them my experieince and there was not much I could not do on small engines and compressors etc, and the next thing I am being offered a trial at becoming a repair dealer for them..........they did not know me from adam, and were willing to risk their reputation on a total stranger. YOu would have thought they learned that from the guy they told me was a tech support man to begin with. I informed them all I want is my stinking part so I can use my pressure washer. The parts person could not find what I was wanting, so they placed the entire IPB in the mail, and when I identified it by part number all I had to do was call another number and they would air freight it to me at no cost and I would still retain my warranty. Fine. So there I sat, sort of still T'd off, and then it struck me. I had zeroed in on a replacement because I was entitled to one, on warranty, but I could probably have made one. So I dug up some brass stock and in an hour had a brand new shiney brass hollow bolt made. I sat for about 6 weeks waiting, and it only took me an hour to make one on the lathe and mill. Today I finally get the parts breakdown in the mail which is now better than 7 weeks after initially ordering the part. So I still called up Devilbiss and had them send me a new one just for the hell of it on their nickel. Now I have a spare, along with new seals and some other odds and ends I managed to get out of them for my hassles I got. They informed me that the supposedly repair staion is buying replair parts from authorized stations and thats why its taking him so long to get his items. They are fixing to cut him out of the supply line as he is misrepresenting himself as a repair station since his contract was pulled. So this afternoon I get a call, its the ex-repair station, informing me he finally got the part in. I asked if he could cover it on warranty and he said no. I asked why not, and he said Devilbiss would not go that route. To which I replied , why, because they do not honor you as a repair station anymore or what. He promptly hung up. Let him eat the part. Devilbiss has the parts I need in stock and they should be here tomorrow. So its been close to 2 months total messing around with companies and idiot support people, and I get what I went after initially, a replacement part on warranty, and all it took to fix it was a hour of my time. I have more than that just on the phone with these folks. no wonder I like to stay at home and away from the public and business. In todays world its sad to say but most business do not know what the left hand is doing from the right hand or who they have and who is not working for them. Its amazing they survive in business like the do. All I can say is I would like to land a contract making those bolts, and selling them for what they charge for them. At 1/2 the price I would still make a killing.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Good post Chipmaker! :thumbsup: You should have become a repair station and then you could have made your own parts and charge $39.95 apiece for them.


----------



## Bigdog (Sep 18, 2003)

Sounds about right! Gotta love the service you get nowadays!


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Some time the copanys get so big, you are right, not only does the left hand know what the right hand is doing, some times they are PREVENTED from knowing!

I work parts for a VW/Mazda dealer. We have had a HUGE problem with VW backorder parts latly. Well we will try, and try to get a part for a custermer, and just no go. So the custermer call up VW custermer service. OK, so now the fun starts.  VW custermer service call ME to see why I will not get the custermer the part, and WHEN I can get it for them. It's like "Well, maybe when YOU can get ME the part!!!!!" For some reason they can ONLY call the dealer, not ony of the whearhouses, or corpret or any one that can realy do anything to get the part quicker.


----------



## Neil_nassau (Feb 23, 2004)

Glad your situation worked out for you........mostly because you're a capable mechanical inclined person. Which most on the planet are not ! lol....

Excuse me while I plug dedicated,knowledgable service dealers everywhere.

Personal service and product support are something both the reaitl customer AND the manufacutrer LOSE when a manufacturer goes the mass merchant route. This is a great example of that.
Faced with backorders from a vendor ,several times..............we pull the part off a new machine.


----------



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

Don't give up, not all the people you deal with are like that!!! I wish I had the tools and know how to just make a part like that!!
Keep the faith!


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

Chip, you're lucky you know what you are doing.. I'd still be waiting with my thumb up my butt for a part...


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Chipmaker,
So did you take the job?


----------



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bontai Joe _
> *Chipmaker,
> So did you take the job?  *


Not no, but He double L no. I am retired and like being retired. I am not one little bit interested in dealing with John Q Public and the typical home owners whining and crying. I would rather stay retired andlisten to my goats and peafowl carrying than some old whiney old lady or man wanting their lawn mower fixed. You can't pay me enough to go back to work. I do odds and ends if I feel like it in my shop for folks and thats about the extent of my doing any outside or extra work.


----------

